# Do you like the new look ?



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

I know there is a thread regarding this topic, however, I wanted to see the total percentage of who loves and who hates it!

I personally love it !


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

I have an ad-blocker on my mac and with that it really does look good, I didn't even realise there was a big horrible banner ruining the pictures at the top until I logged on a friends machine!

If you're running firefox get the firefox add on adblock plus (google it). Then the site definitely looks better!


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Best tip ^. I added SimpleAddBlock to ie8 and things look a lot better. Sorry admin!


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

My post has been moved!! hehe


----------

